# our cats



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

online now


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

ps. it's rubbish, reports from just 4 shows :devil::devil::devil:

*edit* i mean 5 shows!

i'm just annoyed as nothing about my cats lol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Omg, were nearly in november and iam still waiting for reports in august, how rubbish is that:mad5::mad5::mad5:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

is it the publishers or the judges reports havent been sent in?? whichever its so damn slow.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

I wish we had a smilie with a rocket up an arse, lol:devil:


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i say the publishers in the last issue they said they'd have wyvern reports this time. nope. yep i am waiting for august ones too. i will make a note of what i need and bet i won't see half of them :thumbdown: pathetic!:angry:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> i say the publishers in the last issue they said they'd have wyvern reports this time. nope. yep i am waiting for august ones too. i will make a note of what i need and bet i won't see half of them :thumbdown: pathetic!:angry:


There are reports that were never published from the lancashire show in march 07, ive given up any hope of seeing them:incazzato::thumbdown: :ciappa:holes


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

bl**dy annoying.... love the :ciappa:holes!


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

Jen26 said:


> I wish we had a smilie with a rocket up an arse, lol:devil:


Nice one Jen, pmsl! :crazy::crazy::crazy:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Oneline now in a weird format on the PDF thing, 2 small pages on one screen, unless my computer is being weird, annoying though :incazzato: Still no results from the Wyvern which I am waiting on. Hey Ho :rolleyes5:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

and pages given over to the National Cat Club show - wonder if they had to pay for that advertising? I do find the blatant advertising this show has had from OC quite galling in light of the hoohaa about the Supreme .....

when all is said and done it is a Championship show only and not even anywhere near the biggest anymore ......


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm going to visit the national this year to see how "great" it really is :skep: cuz we are down there way that sat s may as well pop in.


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I've just resubscribed to it and to be honest I'm not very impressed!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

no wish i hadn't bothered subscribing, won't when my subs is up!:001_tongue: unless it improves!


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I don't like the new online format either, makes it really hard to read!


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

I've joined online aswell & believe it or not still waiting on results from a show I did in March

What the hell??


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Whoops sorry posted in wrong thread I do apologise:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

No it is the right thread. Gawd sake please excuse my peculiar behaviour!!:001_rolleyes:


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

lol :biggrin:

yes the new format makes it very hard to read, the old style was much better!:mad5:


----------

